# Steam Heating boiler job..



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Just started this job yesterday replacing the one pipe system steam boiler for a 6 unit apt. building.. Peerless knockdown job includes replacment of all flue piping from water heaters and boiler in mech room to masonary chimney.. securing existing 50gal water heaters (the old ones sat on bricks only .. i work in earthquake country) new steam header and hartford return (the old return was still using a check valve with no loop) New makeup water with RPZ new main vents and rad vents.. plus insulation of new and existing steam piping..

Just finished the demo of old boiler, new flue piping and water heater supports yesterday.. I brought in the 5 section beast today leveled secured and installed burner and jacketing finishing up hopefully by tuesday next week.. more pics to come..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumbworker said:


> Just started this job yesterday replacing the one pipe system steam boiler for a 6 unit apt. building.. Peerless knockdown job includes replacment of all flue piping from water heaters and boiler in mech room to masonary chimney.. securing existing 50gal water heaters (the old ones sat on bricks only .. i work in earthquake country) new steam header and hartford return (the old return was still using a check valve with no loop) New makeup water with RPZ new main vents and rad vents.. plus insulation of new and existing steam piping..
> 
> Just finished the demo of old boiler, new flue piping and water heater supports yesterday.. I brought in the 5 section beast today leveled secured and installed burner and jacketing finishing up hopefully by tuesday next week.. more pics to come..


So far, so good... but.... put install a DROP header!!!


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm gonna have 30" above the water to the header the steam should be dry enough i have plenty of head room here i didnt fiqure i would need drop header here..? i need some REALLY GOOD REASONS before i go that route.. i definately didn't fiqure it into the bid.. i will be running what some consider oversized 2 1/2 equalizer from the 3" header.. Honestly i'm not that familiar with the MAJOR benefits of the dropped header other than "it helps dry the steam" soo enlighten me..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumbworker said:


> I'm gonna have 30" above the water to the header the steam should be dry enough i have plenty of head room here i didnt fiqure i would need drop header here..? i need some REALLY GOOD REASONS before i go that route.. i definately didn't fiqure it into the bid.. i will be running what some consider oversized 2 1/2 equalizer from the 3" header.. Honestly i'm not that familiar with the MAJOR benefits of the dropped header other than "it helps dry the steam" soo enlighten me..


Believe it or not, doing the drop header will make the pipings go in much faster.. and even with the 30" is great but will still have some water carryover.. and increasing the header one size after dropped els, will slow down the velicity and making the steam dryier, .. 2.5 equaler is a overkill and expenive pipe and fittings.. 2" will be sufficed..


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok i hear ya.. The problem is i already purchased all the material so no i wont have a drop header on this job but i will highly consider it on the next boiler i do.. I do understand that 24" that most manufactures suggest is bare minimum. I'm now reading on some articles about drop headers from Mr Holohan so far this definately seems the way to go in the future..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumbworker said:


> Ok i hear ya.. The problem is i already purchased all the material so no i wont have a drop header on this job but i will highly consider it on the next boiler i do.. I do understand that 24" that most manufactures suggest is bare minimum. I'm now reading on some articles about drop headers from Mr Holohan so far this definately seems the way to go in the future..


 And install full size skimming port!! U'll need it during the first week of the boiler life!


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

This ain't my first time doing steam.. And yes there is a 1 1/4 skim tap..


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

That's just a baby. You should be in and out in a couple days. Then back to skim and and all that after the new boiler scours the old system.


----------



## ]3ones (Jun 9, 2011)

Looking good hope u post the finished product. I've never seen steam boilers that small before in the field.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Here's the header..


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

Why didn't you use steam fittings?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Doesn't anybody weld anything anymore?


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

The fittings would be a minimum of schedule 80 no?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

MootsNYC said:


> Why didn't you use steam fittings?


You mean cast iron fittings? mallable works just fine and C.I. fittings are hard to find in my area.. what would be the major benefit?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> Doesn't anybody weld anything anymore?


Im not a welder.. also threaded fittings are perferred for steam header as it will move with expansion and contraction much easier than a welded header


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

BC73RS said:


> The fittings would be a minimum of schedule 80 no?


not on low pressure steam


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumbworker said:


> Im not a welder.. also threaded fittings are perferred for steam header as it will move with expansion and contraction much easier than a welded header


the welded would move just fine. Sense there is no joints after welding there would be no leaks. Cast and steel have the same expansion rate so I don't see it. Also when using malleable fittings I do believe on steam you should use 300# .


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> the welded would move just fine. Sense there is no joints after welding there would be no leaks. Cast and steel have the same expansion rate so I don't see it. Also when using malleable fittings I do believe on steam you should use 300# .


I have been using those fittings on low pressure steam for decades without any issues or being called on it by my local authority having jurisdiction..

.. LOL i hear ya man about the welded vs threaded expansion rates But welded pipe wont leak huh..?


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Ah low pressure, same as here, I've only had experience with two jobs in Vancouver. City steam system if you will. The one thing I do remember is that all the condensating pipe and fittings had to be sced. 80, go figure. Bc engineering I guess.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

BC73RS said:


> Ah low pressure, same as here, I've only had experience with two jobs in Vancouver. City steam system if you will. The one thing I do remember is that all the condensating pipe and fittings had to be sced. 80, go figure. Bc engineering I guess.


this boiler runs up to 1.5psi of steam


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumbworker said:


> I have been using those fittings on low pressure steam for decades without any issues or being called on it by my local authority having jurisdiction.. .. LOL i hear ya man about the welded vs threaded expansion rates But welded pipe wont leak huh..?


 lol not when I weld it haven't had a leak in over two decades.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

BC73RS said:


> Ah low pressure, same as here, I've only had experience with two jobs in Vancouver. City steam system if you will. The one thing I do remember is that all the condensating pipe and fittings had to be sced. 80, go figure. Bc engineering I guess.


 almost all condensate pipe has to be sch 80 steam is normally sch40. I have run into some jobs requiring seamless pickeled pipe. But that was 150 psi steam on a kingsford charcoal plant.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

I suppose the acidity could come into play as factor?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

BC73RS said:


> I suppose the acidity could come into play as factor?


yes that is it. The only other product I have run into is copper and that actually makes more sense on low pressure applications.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mallable fittings are fine on steam system, in the age before sawall, they use ci fittings so they can crack them for quicker removal... now back to this boiler job..nice but don't you have a pipe treader on the job ???? That's explains all those couplings on those nipples .. .


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Mallable fittings are fine on steam system, in the age before sawall, they use ci fittings so they can crack them for quicker removal... now back to this boiler job..nice but don't you have a pipe treader on the job ???? That's explains all those couplings on those nipples .. .


 cast fittings will not gauled or seize malleable will seize and when you get to that point it becomes quite difficult to repair. Not saying that they won't work but it's more difficult to repair.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Mallable fittings are fine on steam system, in the age before sawall, they use ci fittings so they can crack them for quicker removal... now back to this boiler job..nice but don't you have a pipe treader on the job ???? That's explains all those couplings on those nipples .. .


Thanks...yeah i dont have a 3" threader.. my ridgid 300 only goes up to 2 1/2" 

i'll get some more photos of the job when i go back to skim it on monday.. The boiler is working like a champ and the building tenants said "the new system is performing better than the old system" The old boiler's header was bull headed and was probably throwing up wet steam ..The guy on the top floor said "with the old boiler only a third of the rad got hot"..lol


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

Looks good


----------

